# ScentDrifter



## TYoutdoors1969 (Aug 30, 2008)

Has anyone heard of the Scent Drifter. Check it out it's awesome www.scentdrifter.com

TY


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* TY. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BUDFIELDS (Aug 4, 2004)

*Scendrifter*

Yeah...

I am pretty familiar with them. I have a couple ordered and should be receiving them ANYDAY!! I believe they will do a good job for me here in Indiana..

Bud Fields


----------



## TYoutdoors1969 (Aug 30, 2008)

Let us know what happens, forward ur deer pics and I'll pass them on.


----------



## BUDFIELDS (Aug 4, 2004)

*Got Them...*

I received the SCENTDRIFTER products from Chip Housley and I am pretty impressed with the theory behind them. I KNOW for a fact that heated scent travels farther on the air currents than the scent you place on the ground.

Chip has a real GREAT IDEA here and I have tried the SCENTDRIFTER ONLY in the back yard and I can tell you the little heating element in this product is IMPRESSIVE and the fan is EXTREMELY QUIET!!!

I have talked with Chip personally and he is really interested in CUSTOMER SATISFACTION and would WELCOME any feedback from people using his product.. I assured him I hunt practically EVERYDAYfrom OPENING DAY of the Indiana bow season (October 1) COMPLETELY THRU THE FIREARMS SEASON, MUZZLELOADER SEASON AND THEN AGAIN DURING THE LATE ARCHERY SEASON AND I WILL BE GIVING the SCENTDRIFER a TOUGH and DEMANDING WORKOUT.

I, for one, am anxious give it a try and I believe it will work for ANYONE and become a "MUST HAVE" item for ALL DEER HUNTERS...I HOPE to have some "SUCCESS PHOTOS" in the NEAR FUTURE..

Bud Fields


----------

